# finding photos on backup



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi

I backed up my phone prior to downloading IOS 6. Is there a way to find just the photos that were on the phone? I assume they are somewhere on the backup.

Thanks

Nancy


----------



## Andymicheal (Oct 7, 2012)

you need to refresh the library


----------



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

Not to sound stupid but how do I refresh my library?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you saying that the iOS upgrade wiped out all your pictures?


----------



## NJMom130 (Apr 25, 2003)

When i upgraded I was having problems with the upgrade so I wiped the phone out as if starting new.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There should be an option in iTunes to restore your backup.


----------

